# Kubota electronic PTO switch



## newlandscapes (Aug 13, 2015)

I can't find a clear answer on this. I have a 2011 Kubota L5740. It has the electronic PTO switch but i can't find a clear answer to how to properly engage the pto. The operating manual does say clearly and the L series brochure says that you can simply turn a switch to engage and pto. One brochure that i saw even said you can engage while at speed which was a plus for some crop type uses. I have an inverted blower on it and it helps to stop and start it when clearing at the end of a drive, but whats the proper way to do it. The local sales guy at the dealer said you just turn it on and off whenever. Nothing about throttling down or using the "clutch". Any help would be great.
Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Clutch......
Is your l5740 hydrostatic?
I don't like to engage any pto at high throttle...you don't have to be at min but yeah throttle down a bit.


----------



## newlandscapes (Aug 13, 2015)

Mr.Markus;2096650 said:


> Clutch......
> Is your l5740 hydrostatic?
> I don't like to engage any pto at high throttle...you don't have to be at min but yeah throttle down a bit.


yes hydro. It has a clutch but not quite sure the point.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have the same tractor and always use the clutch to engage the pto, but that's the way I always do it this is my first electric pto switch so I may be an idiot. It's just easier on the system. I'm not sure the system means just turn it on, the same if it was a lever on an older tractor...would you just push it pull it? Use the clutch that's what it's there for.


----------



## newlandscapes (Aug 13, 2015)

Mr.Markus;2096662 said:


> I have the same tractor and always use the clutch to engage the pto, but that's the way I always do it this is my first electric pto switch so I may be an idiot. It's just easier on the system. I'm not sure the system means just turn it on, the same if it was a lever on an older tractor...would you just push it pull it? Use the clutch that's what it's there for.


thanks for the help. throttle way down too?


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

i had a 3540 and now a 5240 both with electric ptos, never sed clutch, always engage at low rpm disengage whenever..


maybe you could be in med range then slap in down in turtle and have it set on auto throttle??? i know they say its not good for mowing but maybe for what your trying to do?? just thought


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

It will be easier on the clutch to have it idled down..


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I was taught to always idle down but inverted driveway guys have always been engaging and pretty high rpm or you can clog your chute. I cringed at doing it but Paul told me they've had very few pro problems over the last 30 years.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

I push the clutch only when starting. I usually engage the PTO at idle. I've done it at higher RPM's a time or 2, but it's a big surge of torque.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

I thought the 5740 had a independent pto, meaning the clutch does not effect the pto. I know my tractor is independent because sometimes I will push in the clutch at the end of a driveway to slow the tractor down but maintain my rpm's to empty more snow out of the blower before going into the road. Engaging the blower while having some rpm's I think is easier on the tractor compared to engaging the rotary cutter that I have. I always engage that at an idle. The blower has much less mass to get moving compared to many other pto driven attachments. So does it have an independent pto??


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

The clutch on mine interrupts the pto but leaves the actuator engaged, release of he clutch and away it goes again....


----------

